# Hi There



## skunkushybrid (Jul 12, 2007)

My name is skunkushybrid. Everybody loves me here on this site and I have been voted member of the month on countless occasions.

I also have a special offer on my advice. It is now down to $5 a paragraph. That's a saving of almost 70%. 

The price cut will end on 25/12/07 whereby normal charges will resume. Advice will not be dispensed until payments have cleared.


----------



## 7xstall (Jul 12, 2007)

don't listen this guy, no one likes him and he's never grown weed before in his life.






.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey there. not seen you around for a while. Got a crop on at the mo'?


----------



## 7xstall (Jul 12, 2007)

hey chief, plan B is well underway. 





.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 12, 2007)

7xstall said:


> hey chief, plan B is well underway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good news. Let's hope everything stays in order this time.


----------



## GraF (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi SkunKusHybrid, Names GraF, nice to meet you!!! stop by my intro thread too,, maybe we can be friends...

-GraF


----------



## krime13 (Jul 13, 2007)

Oi!Oi! mate, seems like we have alot in common, really enjoyed your company in some of these threads.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 13, 2007)

What's up skunkishy, We've had or problems, but I consider you a rollitup friend. I don't care what everybody else thinks of you....LMAO

NO GROW


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 13, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> What's up skunkishy, We've had or problems, but I consider you a rollitup friend. I don't care what everybody else thinks of you....LMAO
> 
> NO GROW


fuck 'em. They're just jealous.

Cheers buddy, i've considered you a friend for a while now.


----------



## GraF (Jul 13, 2007)

alright fine- we arent friends..... asshole!


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hey there Skunk....*

*How's it hangin'? My 1st RIU buddy....and also my 1st RIU arguement.....You are all things...to all people.*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 13, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Hey there Skunk....*
> 
> *How's it hangin'? My 1st RIU buddy....and also my 1st RIU arguement.....You are all things...to all people.*


lol. I'll take that as a compliment. Cheers buddy, and it's to the left.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 13, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> lol. I'll take that as a compliment. Cheers buddy, and it's to the left.


*Always on point arent ya? ....Yeah that was a compliment. Offhanded...but I knew you'd get my point.*


----------



## hearmenow (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi there. I'm hearmenow and I'd like to tell you each of you guys you're the best. However, that would be a blatant lie, as you are all assholes. As prez of the asshole club, I implore each of you to embrace your assholeishness. Together, we can make this place more assholeish. Let's do it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 13, 2007)

hearmenow said:


> Hi there. I'm hearmenow and I'd like to tell you each of you guys you're the best. However, that would be a blatant lie, as you are all assholes. As prez of the asshole club, I implore each of you to embrace your assholeishness. Together, we can make this place more assholeish. Let's do it.


Who voted you prez? I've never even been to a meeting.


----------



## hearmenow (Jul 13, 2007)

Are you challenging my asshole authority??? RESPECT MAH AHTOREETEY!!!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 13, 2007)

hearmenow said:


> Are you challenging my asshole authority???


No. You're the biggest asshole I know.


----------



## shamegame (Jul 13, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> My name is skunkushybrid. Everybody loves me here on this site and I have been voted member of the month on countless occasions.
> 
> I also have a special offer on my advice. It is now down to $5 a paragraph. That's a saving of almost 70%.
> 
> The price cut will end on 25/12/07 whereby normal charges will resume. Advice will not be dispensed until payments have cleared.


Hi there SKH! You are an asset to this site, and I would like to place an order
for 2 paragraphs of advice with a side of helpful pictures  .


P.S.- Grats on your multiple member O' the month awards.Haven't felt this
honored to meet someone since I met Carlos Santana in Santa Rosa!


----------



## hearmenow (Jul 13, 2007)

Damn straight! 



skunkushybrid said:


> No. You're the biggest asshole I know.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 13, 2007)

hearmenow said:


> Damn straight!


You'll have to wait for the rep' for making me lol. I've given out too much the last 24 hours. I'll try not to forget.


----------



## the widowman (Jul 13, 2007)

i thought if you put a thread up saying hi its me want to get to know you, that everybody starts thinking you're a undercover FED man. (not that i think S.K.B is a FED) anyway heres the widowman saying hello (widowmans allways got a bit widow on the go) bye for now!!!!!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 14, 2007)

the widowman said:


> i thought if you put a thread up saying hi its me want to get to know you, that everybody starts thinking you're a undercover FED man. (not that i think S.K.B is a FED) anyway heres the widowman saying hello (widowmans allways got a bit widow on the go) bye for now!!!!!


 
Thanks for introducing yourself buddy. Don't you ever smoke anything else?


----------



## th3bigbad (Jul 14, 2007)

suuuup skh,,, nice to see i havent intimidated you off the site with my huge brain and mad growing skillz. but like ive said before keep trying and maybe 1 day youll be 1/2 as badassed as me. (maybe)


oh yeah did you get a chance to watch the last ufc ppv??? i got a t-shirt from it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 14, 2007)

No, it's hard to get that shit past my gf. Moved into this new house in december, had christmas and also a new son... all in the one month. My gf keeps a very close eye on the purse strings. I still haven't finished decorating the house... as she keeps reminding me.

I love her though. Soul mates.


----------



## the widowman (Jul 14, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Thanks for introducing yourself buddy. Don't you ever smoke anything else?


i only grow 5 or 6 plants at a time and i try to get 1 or 2 widows on the go, cause everybody likes the widow. as of other smokes i got NL/haze stashed and juicy fruit curing. all the best


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 14, 2007)

the widowman said:


> i only grow 5 or 6 plants at a time and i try to get 1 or 2 widows on the go, cause everybody likes the widow. as of other smokes i got NL/haze stashed and juicy fruit curing. all the best


Nice. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## WillieNelson (Jul 14, 2007)

the widowman said:


> i only grow 5 or 6 plants at a time and i try to get 1 or 2 widows on the go, cause everybody likes the widow. as of other smokes i got NL/haze stashed and juicy fruit curing. all the best


Sounds yummy. I never have tried the straight widow. I've got a snow white project started. Had those seeds laying for a while, but I just never got around to trying them.


----------



## th3bigbad (Jul 14, 2007)

congrads on the new baby, and the soul mate thing. guess this means you wont be heading out to the strip club with me huh? oh well more strippers for me. lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 14, 2007)

th3bigbad said:


> congrads on the new baby, and the soul mate thing. guess this means you wont be heading out to the strip club with me huh? oh well more strippers for me. lol


Yeah, i'm allowed to go to strip clubs, i just have to take my fishing gear with me.


----------



## WillieNelson (Jul 14, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Yeah, i'm allowed to go to strip clubs, i just have to take my fishing gear with me.


If you are having a really good trip, you can always stop and buy some fish on your way home. Dont make the same mistake I did and leave the price tag on... She still brings that up.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 16, 2007)

Whats up SKH......my name is Ernie and guess what......

ALIENS RULE!!!!























































LOL...thought you might get a chuckle out of this


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 16, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Whats up SKH......my name is Ernie and guess what......
> 
> ALIENS RULE!!!!
> 
> ...


It brought a slight smile.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Yeah, i'm allowed to go to strip clubs, i just have to take my fishing gear with me.


 
ROFL. I used to have a customer who told his wife he was going to AA meetings when he came to the club.


----------



## th3bigbad (Jul 20, 2007)

small world,,, i used to have a "customer" that told her hubby she was going shopping when she came to the "club". lol


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 24, 2007)

So Skunk.....I was wondering....how exactly do the laws for this shit work over there? I mean you can buy weed at a coffee shop right? Are there laws against growing? What's the deal?


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jul 24, 2007)

SKH, I honestly thought you were the biggest a$$hole the first time I read your posts. Now that I've known you longer I KNOW you're the biggest a$$hole on this board. 

Seriously, you're OK in my book. Of course my book has few words and lots of rude images.

Nice knowing ya pal!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 25, 2007)

It takes a lot of hard work to reach my level of assholeness. I mean it's not something you can just walk into. It took me ten years before I considered myself an ass... let alone a complete ass-hole.

Thanks TCG, appreciated.


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 25, 2007)

I just had to stop by and post in the "asshole of the months" thread. Cheers.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 25, 2007)

Widow Maker said:


> I just had to stop by and post in the "asshole of the months" thread. Cheers.


Still smarting from coming second, I see. Honestly though widow, I reckon i only won because you stopped posting for so long. Just wait till all the new members get to know you, and you'll be straight back at the top.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 25, 2007)

my name is "joe" and i dont know shit. but i love you all


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 25, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Still smarting from coming second, I see. Honestly though widow, I reckon i only won because you stopped posting for so long. Just wait till all the new members get to know you, and you'll be straight back at the top.


BACK IN THE DAY HE WAS HOTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 25, 2007)

Hehehe. Maybe one day I will reclaim my title. This month im just douche of the month. 
Seriously though, Skunk is one of the coolest guys on here. I would deff like to meet him one day. It doesnt matter if the rep machine is broken. Your still #1 to me.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 25, 2007)

I just dont understand why you are all showering this guy with praise, he's an arsehole through and through.

I bet the guys got a pony tail.

As someone said to me not so long ago, behind every pony tail is an arsehole.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 25, 2007)

Cheers NGT. That's one less christmas card I need to buy this year.

That's funny about the pony tail. I shave my head, more frequently now that I've started to recede slightly (note the slightly).

Didn't Roseman have a pony tail?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 25, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Cheers NGT. That's one less christmas card I need to buy this year.
> 
> That's funny about the pony tail. I shave my head, more frequently now that I've started to recede slightly (note the slightly).
> 
> Didn't Roseman have a pony tail?


I think I heard something of the sort.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 25, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> I think I heard something of the sort.


Yeah... I'm sure it was a long, grey one. Bald on top, mind.


----------

